# Holy Rollers?



## christianhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

A Christian who does not give their testimony and witness,is not in obedience with THE LORD.A Christian can not tell you,that you are going to He11,because we do not know what THE LORD,has planned for you.We as Christians,CAN, tell you,if you are living in a certain state,and not saved,that you are heading for He11,if you do not change.That is FACT.A Christian witnessing in love,and obedience,is in The Will of GOD.We as Christians,should never testify,or witness in a hateful,or accusing way.So the bottom line is,can some take the truth,and can we as Christians,spread the Truth in a loving way?
So many are turned away through hateful,and discouraging judgment.Teach and Preach THE LORD,in love and Truth,and let THE LORD draw who HE will.
So what is a Holy Roller?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 2, 2010)

> A Christian can not tell you,that you are going to He11





> We as Christians,CAN, tell you,if you are living in a certain state,and not saved,that you are heading for He11.That is FACT.





explaination please


----------



## christianhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> explaination please



All things are possible with GOD.The life of the most vile or wicked person on earth,cannot be judged by man.Scripture is plain,if you do not accept JESUS as Savior,you are going to He11.THE LORD makes the call,not man.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Romans 14:4 (King James Version)

 4Who art thou that judgest another man's servant? to his own master he standeth or falleth. Yea, he shall be holden up: for God is able to make him stand.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe to witness is to be obedient. We need to tell our lives before Jesus and after we are saved. Not to condemn, this is done by so many churches now, we need to do everything out of love and obedience. Tell the truth, what the bible says, but do it out of love, in a loving way, we need to bridle our tongues and let The Holy Spirit lead us and give us the words to say.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 2, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> All things are possible with GOD.The life of the most vile or wicked person on earth,cannot be judged by man.Scripture is plain,if you do not accept JESUS as Savior,you are going to He11.THE LORD makes the call,not man.



I understand your thread, I mainly wanted an explaination of the contradiction that I quoted above. I think I know what you are trying to say though, so we can just call it all good.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 2, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> Romans 14:4 (King James Version)
> 
> 4Who art thou that judgest another man's servant? to his own master he standeth or falleth. Yea, he shall be holden up: for God is able to make him stand.



I am not downing it what so ever, if that is what floats your boat, there is no way that I could sit around and read the KJV. Just sayin


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 2, 2010)

God dosent want us to judge but he did say we can inspect fruit.


----------



## christianhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I understand your thread, I mainly wanted an explaination of the contradiction that I quoted above. I think I know what you are trying to say though, so we can just call it all good.



I edited it with "if you do not change",I see where you thought it was a contradiction.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 2, 2010)

I witness because I love Him, I live a different life because I fear Him some people have call me a holy roller but I can say I do roll with a different crowd.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 2, 2010)

Away from this forum I would never threaten an unbelievers with hel l.  
I have what I believe to be a good reason.
A person needs to accept Jesus based upon their coming to terms with what and who He is and what He has done for them.
Until they accept and believe that, hel lwill mean nothing to them.

I just don't think fear of hel l will get a person saved.
A broken and contrite heart will.

But I do see and agree with the OP.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re:*



Ronnie T said:


> I just don't think fear of hel l will get a person saved.
> A broken and contrite heart will.



Isaiah 66:2
 But on this one will I look: 
 On him who is poor and of a contrite spirit, 
 And who trembles at My word. 

I suspect you've read it already though.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Romans 2:4 (New King James Version)
4 Or do you despise the riches of His goodness, forbearance, and longsuffering, not knowing that the goodness of God leads you to repentance?


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to start out by saying I do believe that he11 exist and that people should know that but I think Christians should not use he11 as a tool in witnessing and I will explain. If a woman stays in a marraige because she thinks her husband is going to abuse her or kill her if she leaves the marraige they have no kind of relationship. I want people to come to God and be saved out of the love God has shown them not what he is going to do to them if they don't.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 13, 2010)

ok #1 it is real, but it was not made for man:
Matthew 25:41 (King James Version)

 41Then shall he say also unto them on the left hand, Depart from me, ye cursed, into everlasting fire, prepared for the devil and his angels:

God does not want anyone to go there, infact he has done everything he can to keep men out, he does not send anyone there, when you die you go to your masters home, Gods home is heaven, satans home is he11. just like I dont know you, you would not be welcome to come and live with me, but my family members can come and live with me I know them.


----------



## shea900 (Nov 14, 2010)

Very good points van and polk. I think that "holy roller " is a duragatory term for people who claim to be Christians but go around judging people and comming across like they think there better than other folks.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 15, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> God dosent want us to judge but he did say we can inspect fruit.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2010)

I always thought Holy Roller was a term for the Charismatic Denomations and refered to the practice of speaking in tongues, and the loss of control when being filled with the Holy Spirit. "Rolling in the isles" was what it refers to.


----------



## apoint (Nov 15, 2010)

There is a Harley bike Gang called the Holy Rollers. Some of the toughest looking Christians I ever saw.  I imagine if ya didnt like the WORD they could give you a love beating you would never forget.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2010)

I went in a "holy roller" church once when I was a teenager. Some kind of Pentecostal Holiness sect if I remember right-one of those what I call "paragraph curches" (the name of the church is usually a whole paragraph on the sign outside  )They literally rolled and flopped around on the floor, looked like they were having convulsions, jumped over pews, ran up and down the aisles hollering, and spoke in tongues. I kept waiting for the snakes to come out.


----------

